# Blurienteberry/Pomegrante



## Julie (May 5, 2011)

Blueberry/Pomegrante for Ocean Spray

10 64 oz Ocean Spray Blueberry Pomegrante
sugar to 1.074 (I used 8 cups)
2 1/2 tsp peptic enzyme
5 tsp yeast nutrient
5/8 tsp k-meta
yeast 71b 1122

add all ingredients except yeast, waited 24 hours made a yeast starter then added that. racked to carboy at 1.000. left it alone until dry, .994. racked, stabilized and backsweeten with 6 cups of sugar, brought sg to 1.024. Acid at .75%. Left until clear and bottled.


----------



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

I can't wait to try this! Thanks again!


----------



## winekits4beginners (May 7, 2011)

thanks! sounds delicious


----------

